# Old Country gravity feed smoker



## kunkel3269 (Mar 5, 2021)

Saw a post earlier asking about  if these had shipped to academy sport yet. Saw one yesterday in Lubbock. First one I have seen in stores and figured I would post some pictures for those curious in this pit. 

Price as of 3-4-2021 was $1299.99


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 5, 2021)

I like it...but out of price range.
Jim


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 5, 2021)

For that money it needs a kick ass fan and temp control system and even then I'm sticking with my Masterbuilt gravity.


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice looking unit


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 5, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> For that money it needs a kick ass fan and temp control system and even then I'm sticking with my Masterbuilt gravity.



I've not looked at this OC pit in person,  but it would not take much to be a better build than the MB.

I'm havin a problem with the fan on the MB560 blowing ash into the cook chamber.     Not real thrilled about that.    The charcoal usage is also very high.

The MB would be a better grill,  but I've got a Kettle to do that.    Or I can use the cowboy grate on my Brazos.   I'm not using the MB for a grill but I hate to think how much charcoal it burns to get those high temps.    And how much ash its throwing with that fan running on high.

This OC GF  grate size is about the same size as the bottom grate on the MB,   except it has two more that size.    That's a lot of capacity.

I'm also questioning the huge exhaust port on the MB.   I was running it yesterday with a wind blowing into the back of the cooker and it appeared to me to be cooling down the upper part of the cook chamber,  looking at the gauge in the door.   I turned it around, and the temp rose on the gauge in the door.    And  I can't get used to looking inside a big gap at the meat.    Something about that ,  just says this ain't right.


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 5, 2021)

Wonder is your charcoal consumption and ash blowing problem are not related?
I don't have either problem and I cook hot and fast..350 on briskets and I use Kingsford ProComp briquettes and/or KJ jumbo lump.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 6, 2021)

Well,   the good thing about the MB is ya get a lot of air flow.   

The bad thing about the MB is ya get a lot of air flow.

I'll do more cooks on the 560 and before I conclude anything.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 11, 2021)

I think I've found my ash problem,  the inside of the manifold will have to be cleaned out at least after every other cook, and for sure after every long cook.


----------

